# Dynamic Web Project mit Eclipse - Vorgehensweise?



## Soahc (16. Sep 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein paar Kommilitonen und ich müssen im Rahmen eines "Software-Projekt"-Uni-Kurses ein dynamisches Webprojekt entwickeln. Da uns EE sehr interessiert haben wir uns für diese Technologie entschieden, aber umso mehr wir zu diesem Thema recherchieren, desto mehr merken wir, dass dieses Feld unglaublich groß ist. Prinzipiell haben wir es aber schon soweit eingegrenzt.:

IDE: Eclipse
App.-Sever: JBoss (5 oder 6)
Frontent: HTML per Wicket
Backend: MySQL - Persistierung per JPA, speziell Hybernate

Soweit so gut. Ein "Dynamic Webproject" haben wir in Eclipse eingerichtet und auch einen JBoss damit verbunden. Auch eine erste per Wicket generierte HTML-Seite können wir bereit stellen und wir haben auch Bücher über JPA und Wicket die wir durchwälzen... aber trotzdem ist alles noch total schwammig.

Wie genau fangen wir am Besten an. An welcher Stelle kommen z.B. unsere Fachklassen, die dann per JPA persistiert werden sollen ins Spiel. Was sollten wir von vornherein am besten sein lassen? Wie gehen wir jetzt einfach am besten vor? Habt ihr da Tips und kennt vielleicht jemand Tutorials, die er sehr empfehlen könnte? Ich meine es gibt ja massig dazu... es geht uns eher um den Anfang und den richtigen Weg.

liebe Grüße,

Soahc


----------



## FArt (20. Sep 2010)

Keine direkte Antwort, nur ein Tipp aus der Praxis:

Wenn ihr schon mit JBoss unterwegs seit, dann emfpehle ich JBoss Seam als all-in-one Lösung für eure Arbeit. Für die meitsten Standardanwendungsfälle funktioniert die Abstraktion des Frameworks extrem gut und ihr müsst euch weniger um Integration und Technik kümmern.


----------



## MySelV (20. Sep 2010)

Hi,

gerade aus einem anderen Post gesehen: LINK

Scheint mir ein ganz gutes Tutorial mit genau euren Technologien zu sein.

Grüße


----------

